# Id3077



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They have finally arrived.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Looks really great! Unfortunately (or luckily?







), I can't buy any new watch right now









BTW, do you have also the mentioned orange version?


----------



## patrickr (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Roy,

I'm a little confused by this new watch.

I though tthe ID3077 was going to be based on the ID3066 case?

Your picture here has a much smaller crown than the 3066 - so that it now looks more like an M-series.

It certainly looks different from the "prototype" you originally showed us, which was essentially an ID3066, with oversize crown and the new dial.

Can you clarify?

Thanks.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not have the orange one yet.

The case is exactly the same as the ID3066 , the crown is a little slimmer thats all.

It is still a bigger crown than the M series.


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

Roy said:


> The case is exactly the same as the ID3066 , the crown is a little slimmer thats all.
> 
> It is still a bigger crown than the M series.
> 
> ...


I think this crown looks neater than the 3066 one and certainly better than the M series crown which is too small IMO.


----------



## patrickr (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks Roy,

It's interesting to observe the evolution of these watches.


----------

